# dog soap & essential oils



## Jake's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a friend who has a soap making business. Yesterday we were talking and she offered to make some dog soap for me for free. I think it is so she can start making it and say someone with a dog uses it and likes it. 

But I thought I would take advantage of her offer. What sorts of essential oils should I request? Any ideas?


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

It may not smell real good but would a citronella one be good since summer and bugs are coming.One that would keep bugs and such away,I don't know what other things are good for that.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF"> I am just getting into soapmaking. There are a few "recipes" for dog soap. Citronella is great for dogs and people. I would also suggest lavender and oatmeal. I make these for me...and they have skin soothing qualities.

A word of advice, she must research essential oils carefully,because some can be irritating...even though they smell nice.</span>


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I can't say that I have any advice but I just wanted to stop by and say that this is REALLY cool!! Let us know how the soap turn out... although, I think citronella is a **** good idea.


----------



## Jake's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

Jazzstorm,

She does plenty of research. This is what their family does for a business. 

OK, at this point I'm thinking cintronella, lavender, oatmeal, and a highly super-fatted soap.

What about tea tree? Overkill? Anyone else?


----------



## Jake's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

JerseyGSD--I'll let you know how I like it. I'm pretty excited. I will take several weeks to cure after she makes it, but it should be in time for flea and tick season.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I read that patchouli is a natural bug repellant, and IMO it smells a lot better than citronella. I think it's so cool that she's making soap just for the dogs!!!


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

No tea tree! I'm allergic! Which is bad because almost every human cleansing product has tea tree oil in it.


----------

